# The Old Lead Miners' Trail



## rdt (26 May 2011)

Anyone riding this next Wednesday (June 1st)? Dark & White Peak area, 72 miles and 7700 feet of climbing, so pretty lumpy, plus a fine route.

http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-352/
http://www.highergra...Audax/leadC.htm

Subject to weather (I've a tendency to dissolve in the rain), I should be there.


----------



## rdt (1 Jun 2011)

Rode this today, and it was an excellent route. Quiet roads, stacks of hills, and the sun came out. Will pencil it in again for next year.


----------

